# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Trojan.MalwareS!YguNMwupBug (Outpost Security Suite 7.1)

## id_Leon

Приветствую, Читатель! -)
Trojan.MalwareS!YguNMwupBug - что за зверь? В Яндексе, Гугле ноль (а прямом смысле) инфорации Аутпост ругается на файл path.exe (без иконки, без прав доступа) в моих документах (ось: win xp)

Моможите кто чем может! Нормальным названием/описанием сей заразы лучше всего... -))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Вам сюда: http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html

----------

